# Maximale Anzahl der gleichzeitigen Zugriffe auf MySQL-Datenbank



## Homie25 (7. Juni 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich möchte mir eine Mysql Datenbank zuschalten lassen, jetzt steht in der FAQ des Providers, dass Max 20 Verbindungen gleichzitig aufgebaut werden dürfen!


Schränkt mich das irgendwie ein, wenn ich ein CMS einsetzen möchte?[z.B Wordpress Joomla] Oder generell?


----------



## tobee (9. Juni 2006)

Nein, es sei denn du bekommst über 20 User, die ungefähr zeitgleich eine
php Seite laden mit einer Datenbankanbindung inklusive Datenbankbefehlen.

Bei welchen Provider bist du denn?


Tobee


----------



## Gumbo (9. Juni 2006)

Prinzipiell versucht PHP auf bestehende Datenbankverbindungen – seien sie persistent oder impersistent – zurückzugreifen.


----------



## Homie25 (10. Juni 2006)

Danke euch erst mal

Bin bei http://www.knallhart.de sind eigentlich ganz in Ordnung! Habe bei einer günstigen Aktion ein klasse Paket abgegriffen nur ohne DB eben! 

Werde mich mal dran machen und die DB jetzt bestellen


----------

